# Saturday Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing the Doxa 600T-Graph, the movement is an ETA2894-2 which is a 2892-2 base with a chronograph plate.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I really like that Doxa watch - I want one!







How big is it?

Wearing a Timex Electric Dynabeat Time Zone today from 1975










Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Think I`ll start with this









*Buran Chronograph, `Made In Russia`, Valjoux 7750, 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seiko Quartz SQ100 from late 1980's. Sorry about the crap pic!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Mine, well it has to be my latest addition









*Le Cheminant 200m Divers with Eta 2824-2 (me thinks)*


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This Omega Seamaster c861 chrono for me..


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Think I`ll start with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, that's a bloody nice watch. Kind of looks modern with a classic look at the same time if that makes sense!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

psychlist said:


> This Omega Seamaster c861 chrono for me..


Oh yes, very nice!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Havent worn this for a while... Casio MD-703


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

like the casio,not seen one like that before.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> like the casio,not seen one like that before.


Cheers, its a biggie, heres the original thread when I got it

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...c=9924&hl=Casio


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Think I`ll start with this
> ...


Thanks, it`s also the best made `Russian` watch I`ve come across, could easily pass for Swiss


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thorpey69 said:


> like the casio,not seen one like that before.


I like the Casio too, and the SQ Seiko too, lovely slender hands.









I have this on today, great value and spec, not a mark on it after a couple of years of abuse.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Audemars today










regards

Bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very elegant Bill,

If only someone would make something that style in a 40mm case, there are so many vintage watches I like but Im too used to big watches to feel comfortable with small ones


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ocean Navigator for me.










Love the seamaster Psychlist

Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This arrived from Bridlington today and is now on my right wrist ....









Don't you just appreciate it when an RLT watch arrives and you open the box and it is the right date and time?









This is the nicest Seiko I have owned ... love the cushion shape case


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely John









Mine is in my top 4 faves


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

Breitling Seawolf Avenger on professional bracelet for me - titanium is growing on me at the moment!!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

This workhorse today; must talk to Roy about replacing the lume pip on the bezel!


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Finally took off the Orfina Prosche Design Chrono







(dont worry my precious you will be worn later!).....

.... to be replaced with my Strela on tan Hirsch, cos I'm off to Saville Row to collect my new suit!!


















Schwanky!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This for me today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

G10 for me today, feels really small as been wearing other watches for the past few weeks which are alot bigger and heavier. On the plus side this is the only watch which I dont ever have to set, just get it out and on it goes


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

No offence, but god that's ugly!....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

The daily wearer back where it belongs.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Russ said:


> No offence, but god that's ugly!....

















.

No offence taken Russ







. I rather like this piece of proto-bling. It reminds me of the chrome trimming on the mirrors of a cafe I used to visit when I was a lad in the '60s  .

I have no doubt that Roy rolled his eyes and maybe sniggered a bit as he packed it







.

I noticed the two he had sold out quickly. It's scary to think there's someone else who saw beauty in it too














.

I just wish it was a bit larger.

My wife wants it but I'm standing firm on this














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> My wife wants it but I'm standing firm on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right, like that will make any difference


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> proto-bling


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > proto-bling


That`ll attract Alex


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's somthing else Ian









Geometric "optical art" was all the rage in the proto bling late 60's early 70's







I can see why the fashion didn't last long


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Poljot Aviator for me today...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooof, hawkie, that looks brill, did bry work his magic or do they come nicely blasted?, either way, i looks great









john.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been wearing this all day today, haven't decided if I'll change tomorrow yet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Poljot Aviator for me today...


Looks good Paul, glad you managed to get one


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> That's somthing else Ian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you've got the matching cuff-links somewhere







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > That's something else Ian
> ...


Along with my Paisley shirt and neckerchief


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Along with my Paisley shirt and neckerchief


I had a cravat with a gold coloured ring. My dad used to call me a ***** so I wore it all the more







.

Wish I still had it







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've done a Mac and changed from the G10 and back to this


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Aristo for me today










Richard


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats a nice Aristo Richard...

Is it a full lume face?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thats a nice Aristo Richard...
> 
> Is it a full lume face?


Yes Jase, full superluminova face with blacked hands & markers, glows like a green beacon when full charged

Richard


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mothman said:


> Aristo for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a wart on your hand Richard







?

I should strap some brown banana skin to that  .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Rich....

Were off to the cinema soon so have dressed up a bit









Changed to Oris


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Cheers Rich....
> 
> Were off to the cinema soon so have dressed up a bit
> 
> ...


Great close up of the Oris, very cool


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just change to this


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Mothman said:
> 
> 
> > Aristo for me today
> ...


Ian

I took the photo at xmas. If I remember right I burnt myself on the oven rack whist cooking the turkey!

Richard


----------

